# Flying, biting bugs?



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

When we visited Ecuador 2 years ago, we marveled at the lack of flies, mosquitoes, etc. We were told it was because of the altitude (9,000 feet). 

Next week we will make our first trip to Mexico, visiting GDL and Lakeside, which are a little over 5,000 feet, I believe. What should we expect? Should we bring bug spray?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rohbear said:


> When we visited Ecuador 2 years ago, we marveled at the lack of flies, mosquitoes, etc. We were told it was because of the altitude (9,000 feet).
> 
> Next week we will make our first trip to Mexico, visiting GDL and Lakeside, which are a little over 5,000 feet, I believe. What should we expect? Should we bring bug spray?


They are not high enough to be bug free. Mosquitoes are common, though not so much this time of year.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Spring is in the air. The orange trees are blooming ! I often work in the yard and unless something is flying near my ears it doesn't bother me. But later I will find the bites. When the rains start up (very soon) out come the fire ants.

We were up on the roof cleaning out the tinaco yesterday. At one point a massive swarm of abejas went flying by. Fortunately they kept on going (I'm allergic).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

One advantage of living in Mexico City (among many others) is that the only insects I encounter is the occasional cucaracha!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are a whole lot less bugs in the Chapala area that we had in Alabama or California.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

citlali said:


> There are a whole lot less bugs in the Chapala area that we had in Alabama or California.


Coming from North Carolina, that's good to hear! We have lots of spiders and stink bugs, ugh.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

rohbear said:


> Coming from North Carolina, that's good to hear! We have lots of spiders and stink bugs, ugh.


Where at in NC?


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Bugs*

My visits to Mexico have always been in December or January. Although it was quite warm I know there were no mosquito problems, and as I recall very few bugs. Cabos San lucas, Guanajuato, Zacatecas, Sayulita, Ajijic. I don't recall any insect problems.
I don't even recall window screens in some of the rentals.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Jim from Alaska said:


> Where at in NC?


Asheville


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

*Bugs*

Our area, Celaya/Querétaro, is a little over 5,000 ft. We have lots of bugs in the spring, summer, & fall. You can throw a lot of money at them, but your efforts are only as good as your neighbors'. Though your yard might be free of any breeding areas, your neighborhood might not be. Neglected pools, old tires, water leaks, etc, can produce a fresh mosquito crop in a very short time. The only deterrent that we've found to be absolute is screen wire, and I recommend that it be factored into any project you might be dreaming of. 
Also, be wary of claims of mosquito deterrents. While some will no doubt have a few wonderful properties that mosquitos don't care for, the instinctive drive of the little beasts will overcome many of the deterrents. Of course, you can always lather yourself up with deet and deet wannabes, but I find that approach almost as distasteful as the bugs themselves. Good luck!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate mosquito repellent but would hate the idea of getting the dengue, zika or chikungunya even worse.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

rohbear said:


> Asheville


I liked Asheville. I lived in the Charlotte metro area and currently live in Colorado Springs which is 6000 ft above and we have virtually no bugs here, not like in Alaska or Charlotte.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

There are lots of natural insect repellents that work just fine. No one has to use Deet.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

In our town, we live part way up the mountain at about 6250 ft elevation. I've been surprised by how rare flies and mosquitoes are, even with our next door neighbours having a menagerie of dogs, cats, chickens, turkeys, rabbits and a burro. We don't have screens on our windows, either. But our friends in the same town who live at a lower elevation of 5400 ft often have mosquitoes and flies. 

We do have to watch out for scorpions, though. Fortunately, they can't fly...

Our state, Morelos, has lots of _manantiales_, natural springs, which flow into rivers. These are great places to picnic and swim. But every single place I've gone, I've ended up with lots of bites on my feet and legs the next day. It seems to be a type of "no see 'ums" because I'm never aware at the time of being bit. I then suffer for days after, as the bites are intensely itchy and sometimes blister. So I've now brought my stronger DEET spray from Canada, as what I could find in Mexico was not nearly strong enough and the non-DEET options did nothing to deter these invisible bugs.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well if smoke is a deterrent for mosquitoes there probably aren't very many in Tepoztlan this morning (at any elevation) ...

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/policia/continuan-los-incendios-forestales-en-morelos

At 5900 ft we have a little of everything.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> Well if smoke is a deterrent for mosquitoes there probably aren't very many in Tepoztlan this morning (at any elevation) ...
> 
> https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/policia/continuan-los-incendios-forestales-en-morelos
> 
> At 5900 ft we have a little of everything.


☹ It seems every year at the end of the dry season there is a forest fire around Tepoztlán. Even though it's illegal, people still use fires to clear away brush to prepare for planting. It's so dry, even a spark can get a major fire started. I hope this one does not get as out of control as last year's, or the one a few years back (started by some reckless youths from DF hiking in the mountains) where 3 local young men died while fighting the fire. There are brigades of local people ready to risk their lives as volunteer fire fighters to fight this threat every year.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know what you call them - perhaps swallows (they look like bats) - but right now there are dozens/hundreds flying around the backyard feasting on flying insects.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I don't know what you call them - perhaps swallows (they look like bats) - but right now there are dozens/hundreds flying around the backyard feasting on flying insects.


I would call out to them (be they feathered or not), "¡ Buen provecho!"


----------

